# How Can I Tell How a Puppy Will Mature?



## maltesemomma (Jan 23, 2007)

I have an idea in my head of what my "ideal" Maltese would be. My problem is, when I am sent a photo or see a young puppy in person, I can't look at it and visualize what it will mature into. For instance, how can you tell if a puppy will be square-bodied vs. long; "baby doll" face vs. a somewhat more prominent snout; silky vs. wooly coat; solid vs. wispy; size? I realize that we are dealing with wonderful, unique living beings, and that there are never any guarantees, but there must be some guidelines... Of course, we all know what happens, you find the one that steals your heart and that's it! The "wish list" goes out the window.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

if your breeder knows the genetics of the parents well, then you would have a good idea of what your puppy will look like.

i had a great breeder who knew her lines and i was able to see tha parents and siblings of mini.

she really made my decision to make mini a part of my family extremely easy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The Maltese breed has a blueprint, a standard, that should be followed when breeding:

http://www.americanmaltese.org/

That's why it's so important to deal with a reptuable breeder who is striving to follow this standard instead of just buying a puppy from an internet breeder/broker or a backyard breeder. Instead of just seeing a picture of a little white ball of fluff and having to guess at how it will mature, when you are dealing with a reputable breeder you can look at the puppy's relatives and get an idea of what type of puppy those particular lines produce.

After being on this forum for a few years, I am getting pretty good at spotting a Tajon puppy or puppies from Chalet de Maltese, for example. The resemblance between Jaimie's Pixel and Carrie's Mini (both from Suzy Pham) is unbelievable.

If you just take "potluck" from someone on the internet or a newspaper ad, you really have no idea how that puppy will turn out.


----------

